# Esquema radio valvulas



## JGusmis (Jul 1, 2015)

Buenas a todos.
Estoy intentando reparar la radio de mi abuelo. Es una Invicta modelo 6447. Si alguien me pudiera facilitar el esquema me ayudaría enormemente. Soy un principiante en esto y he buscado por varias paginas pero no he conseguido encontrar el esquema de este modelo.
Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda o consejo.
Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

